# A great tool for removing weld seams from tubing.



## Ken from ontario (Aug 29, 2020)

I saw this video on another site and thought what an ingenious idea this guy came up with for removing weld seams from square tubing:


----------



## SLK001 (Aug 29, 2020)

That was in my YouTube feed, too.  One thing that I noticed, is that the tool is only good for the welds down the center.  You will sometimes see the weld offset from the center (I don't know why, but you can occasionally run into them).


----------



## Flyinfool (Aug 29, 2020)

Offset seams is why he makes the guides out of wood. Cheap and easy to make as required for each batch of tube. In the vid he shows some tubes with offset welds.

It is just the the one for 1 inch ID tube that will only work on a centered seam. for smaller tube you would have to use smaller bearings and a smaller cutter and of course a smaller housing.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Aug 30, 2020)

I have never ordered any seamless tubing before but it is an option . I did buy a batch of square tubing with offset seams but most often the seams are pretty much centered.


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 30, 2020)

eek!  I learned at a young age not to hold work in your hands while drilling.

For deburring a small piece, this seems okay, but for any more than a foot or two I'd be wishing I bought seamless or DOM.


----------



## NCjeeper (Aug 30, 2020)

Ken from ontario said:


> I have never ordered any seamless tubing before but it is an option .


DOM tubing is seamless.


----------



## Masterjuggler (Aug 30, 2020)

DOM tubing is also a lot more expensive and not nearly as common to find as scrap or in stores. Keep in mind the type of people that would actually go through the trouble of making a seam removal tool.


----------

